# Need to eat 3000 good calories per day. Ideas????



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm on Wellbutrin and i do NOT want to lose weight. 

Any ideas on GOOD FOODS that I can eat that are high in calories and good fats? 

I don't want to eat mcd's and crap foods. Thanks, 


Cheers,


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Peanut butter is pretty good for gaining weight. It has lots of good fats and you can swallow it without chewing it. I like to wash it down with some milk.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Whole unprocessed food is where you should be looking in my opinion. Do you have any restrictions such as Vegetarian, vegan, food intolerant, low carb?

Otherwise generally speaking:

Animal fats give the most bang for your buck calorie to mass relatively speaking.So think milk, cream & other dairy products if you can handle them seeing as they basically are liquid fats rich in energy. Beef and other red meats too are very dense when it comes to calories.

Non-Animal related options include: any grains (rice, oats etc.), starches like sweet potato and healthy plant fats like avocado's and coconut.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Nuts are great. High in calories, but good for you(unsalted).


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

shale said:


> Peanut butter is pretty good for gaining weight. It has lots of good fats and you can swallow it without chewing it. I like to wash it down with some milk.


You could always heat the peanut butter up and drink it from a glass :teeth


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey,

I don't have any food restrictions.

Thanks for the awesome tips. I will increase dairy, and red meat intake.

Coconut! I remember that is loaded with good fats. I will see if i can find some coconut oil and add that to my foods 

I really don't want to lose weight. I am already fairly lean, and I want to look healthy, not like a POW.

Cheers,



Paper Samurai said:


> Whole unprocessed food is where you should be looking in my opinion. Do you have any restrictions such as Vegetarian, vegan, food intolerant, low carb?
> 
> Otherwise generally speaking:
> 
> ...


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

shale said:


> Peanut butter is pretty good for gaining weight. It has lots of good fats and you can swallow it without chewing it. I like to wash it down with some milk.


Hey thanks. I will pick up a jar of peanut butter! Cheers,


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Nuts are great. High in calories, but good for you(unsalted).


Thanks! Cheers,


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> Hey thanks. I will pick up a jar of peanut butter! Cheers,


If you like fruit, putting peanut butter on a banana or apple is a good snack!


----------



## Exodus (Sep 22, 2010)

Isn't there medication for anxiety that increases your appetite? I can think if one, mirtazapine.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I've heard coconut oil makes you lose weight. Gaining without without eating junk is not something I have figured out either.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Try making a big salad with brown rice, a few tins of tunafish, some crunchie veggies, throw in some nuts. Proper full fat salad dressing i,e olive oil, lemonjuice/ balsamic, a little dijon, some garlic too. 

The olive oil in salad dressing acts as a vehicle for protein, so don't go low fat. Just make your own.

Eat a massive, massive breakfast. You can get away with eating lots in the morning as your metabolism is just waiting to be kickstarted after sleep.

If you're having porridge or muesli (I wouldn't bother with any other sort of cereal) put whey protein in your milk and throw in some extra nuts.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Put hempseeds on everything you eat.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Erm.. that's easy. Eat tons of butter and beef/pork fat. I'm doing this every day. It's called paleolithic way of eating. Lots of unprocessed meat and fat.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

ju_pa said:


> Erm.. that's easy. Eat tons of butter and beef/pork fat. I'm doing this every day. It's called paleolithic way of eating. Lots of unprocessed meat and fat.


Wahey, someone else who's also Paleo on here  Well technically speaking I'm really doing a bit of a variation on it, but the no restriction on animal products remains. (which I think is a little puzzling why people steer away from it in the first place)


----------



## Social Natural (Sep 11, 2010)

Tuna fish and peanut butter are the way to go!


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Paper Samurai said:


> Wahey, someone else who's also Paleo on here  Well technically speaking I'm really doing a bit of a variation on it, but the no restriction on animal products remains. (which I think is a little puzzling why people steer away from it in the first place)


I'm doing very low carb also. Mostly most of my carbs come from raw honey but I do eat fruits too sometimes although I don't like the as much as I like my meat and fat 

Primal eating has been quite helpful for recovering from SA. Actually I hardly have it anymore. Has it helped you ? It's not because of meat but because I didn't eat any processed foods anymore. No monosodium glutamate... So I eat 100% clean.

Plus I supplement with magnesium, potassium and lugol's iodine and use lots of cinnamon and curcumin too.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

ju_pa said:


> I'm doing very low carb also. Mostly most of my carbs come from raw honey but I do eat fruits too sometimes although I don't like the as much as I like my meat and fat
> 
> *Primal eating has been quite helpful for recovering from SA. Actually I hardly have it anymore. Has it helped you ?* It's not because of meat but because I didn't eat any processed foods anymore. No monosodium glutamate... So I eat 100% clean.
> 
> Plus I supplement with magnesium, potassium and lugol's iodine and use lots of cinnamon and curcumin too.


Definitely  But I should add the caveat that I think that any diet that is unprocessed will help someone out with a health related issue (which I think SA partially is) providing of course that the person can tolerate it.

For instance, I got similarly good results on a vegetarian based diet not to long ago, but my stomach problems worsened and I gained borderline anemia. So basically, I felt like I was trading one set of problems for another. Now on this approach, no stomach issues what so ever. And I swear the high amount of fat in the diet makes a person almost zen like when it comes to calmness and mental sharpness.

A rather unorthodox but highly beneficial (particularly relating to digestive issues) thing I'm doing at the moment is eating quite a few raw foods. For instance raw eggs, sushi and fruit smoothies. Lol, I realise though that this may be a little OTT for some though :b But I guarantee that anyone who's in a rush in the morning and feel like their too stressed out to eat, well reach for 4-5 raw eggs. They actually settle a stomach perfectly and digest amazingly fast.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Paper Samurai said:


> Definitely  But I should add the caveat that I think that any diet that is unprocessed will help someone out with a health related issue (which I think SA partially is) providing of course that the person can tolerate it.
> 
> For instance, I got similarly good results on a vegetarian based diet not to long ago, but my stomach problems worsened and I gained borderline anemia. So basically, I felt like I was trading one set of problems for another. Now on this approach, no stomach issues what so ever. And I swear the high amount of fat in the diet makes a person almost zen like when it comes to calmness and mental sharpness.
> 
> A rather unorthodox but highly beneficial (particularly relating to digestive issues) thing I'm doing at the moment is eating quite a few raw foods. For instance raw eggs, sushi and fruit smoothies. Lol, I realise though that this may be a little OTT for some though :b But I guarantee that anyone who's in a rush in the morning and feel like their too stressed out to eat, well reach for 4-5 raw eggs. They actually settle a stomach perfectly and digest amazingly fast.


That's good to hear that you are also loving it raw. I eat my beef raw which is mostly ground beef. Sometimes I eat it right out of the package but other times I mix it with spices like ginger, cinnamon, curcumin and black pepper. Eating eggs and fish raw is like a natural choice for me 

I agree with the fat thing. It gives that relaxed type of well-being.. Unfortunately I can't find any beef fat sold here but have abundance in pork fat  I love coconut fat too. Although I try to control my butter intake now due to the high amounts of AGE-s in pasteurized butter but I love raw butter though 

I'm also enjoying IF. I just found out how good I felt when doing it. So I try to eat nothing in the morning.. well when my univ. starts later in the day I eat some meat in the morning.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

ju_pa said:


> That's good to hear that you are also loving it raw. I eat my beef raw which is mostly ground beef. Sometimes I eat it right out of the package but other times I mix it with spices like ginger, cinnamon, curcumin and black pepper. Eating eggs and fish raw is like a natural choice for me
> 
> I agree with the fat thing. It gives that relaxed type of well-being.. Unfortunately I can't find any beef fat sold here but have abundance in pork fat  I love coconut fat too. Although I try to control my butter intake now due to the high amounts of AGE-s in pasteurized butter but I love raw butter though
> 
> I'm also enjoying IF. I just found out how good I felt when doing it. So I try to eat nothing in the morning.. well when my univ. starts later in the day I eat some meat in the morning.


Wow, the chances of finding a fellow Paleo on any given forum I think is probably quite rare. Rarer still someone who eats raw as well  And ironically enough, I was actually considering eating some raw beef myself - I believe it's called steak tartar to some folk lol. The main reason being that I've been inspired by a guy who posts on youtube on the topic who I've been watching lately:











I guess the only downside to beef is that it's quite pricey; fish and particularly eggs are much more affordable to my student sized wallet. :b

Oh yeah, and I have tried IF before with some good results - but nowadays I don't tend to because I'm trying to gain a little weight and err obviously IF is counter-productive in that regard lol.


----------



## RelentlessHamster (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh same here, fast metabolism huh? I eat a lot of everything and yes peanut butter is surprisingly good but it does reduce my appetite sue to some of its substances, I've tried a weight gainer thing, and I did gain some weight but I reckon it's not too healthy.

I have a tip, not sure if anyone said it already, but oat meal is great ! basically high in carbs and low in sugar. Eyes are great but the cholesterol is a problem.

anyway check this out:

http://www.gainingweight.info/weight-gaining-foods/


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

RelentlessHamster said:


> Oh same here, fast metabolism huh? I eat a lot of everything and yes peanut butter is surprisingly good but it does reduce my appetite sue to some of its substances, I've tried a weight gainer thing, and I did gain some weight but I reckon it's not too healthy.
> 
> I have a tip, not sure if anyone said it already, but oat meal is great ! basically high in carbs and low in sugar. Eyes are great but the cholesterol is a problem.
> 
> ...


Oatmeal doesn't reduce cholesterol but spikes the sugar to its 150 an hour after eating it 

If you need to gain weight you should try eating honey with butter.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Paper Samurai said:


> Wow, the chances of finding a fellow Paleo on any given forum I think is probably quite rare. Rarer still someone who eats raw as well  And ironically enough, I was actually considering eating some raw beef myself - I believe it's called steak tartar to some folk lol. The main reason being that I've been inspired by a guy who posts on youtube on the topic who I've been watching lately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol @ "to some it's steak tartar" to us it's just a regular ground beef. I mostly buy ground beef as it's cheapest and some pork as it's cheap too. Though I Cook my pork but not in a fear of parasites but it just sits in my stomach better in that way. From fish I mostly buy herring as it's the cheapest. Salmon is like 22$.

I will look into the videos too.


----------



## RelentlessHamster (Aug 9, 2010)

I see well that doesn't sound too good, anyway I never seem to gain weight and for instance recently I applied to become a police officer and they had weight requirements...  time to lay siege to the fridge

Why honey? any more tips ? Humm Salmos is great because of the amino acids and proteins in it, but we don't have rivers here, only an ocean so it's expensive.

And wouldn't eating raw meat be dangerous for your health? with all the toxins and bateria


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

RelentlessHamster said:


> I see well that doesn't sound too good, anyway I never seem to gain weight and for instance recently I applied to become a police officer and they had weight requirements...  time to lay siege to the fridge
> 
> Why honey? any more tips ? Humm Salmos is great because of the amino acids and proteins in it, but we don't have rivers here, only an ocean so it's expensive.
> 
> And wouldn't eating raw meat be dangerous for your health? with all the toxins and bateria


How could there be more toxins in raw meat than in cooked meat ?  Cooked meat has heat created toxins and the bacteria that were on the raw meat before are now dead which actually is toxic..  But I do enjoy cooked beef whenever I am offered it. Actually raw meat is quite beneficial for the wallet too. I can stuff myself up on cooked meat however when eating it raw I can soon feel that I don't need it anymore. But yea for some it's just too crazy to eat raw meat/fish. Craziest thing I have eaten is raw beef liver so I haven't experimented much with testicles and tongues yet :lol Not sure if I'm going to 

Combining simple carbs with meat or fat it self makes me gain weight. As insulin carries fat molecules into the cells. So if you combine sugars (insulin release) and fat(fat molecules) you get weight gain. That's why it's hard to gain when you eat only meat and fat and for the same reason some people in America are fat.

That should make sense http://www.youtube.com/user/FatHeadMovie#p/u/10/mNYlIcXynwE :lol

http://www.youtube.com/user/FatHeadMovie


----------



## RelentlessHamster (Aug 9, 2010)

Estonia, cool country by the way!

I am mostly worried about E-coli and Salmonella both of which can be minimized by cooking meat, but one question does raw meat get absorbed by the organism quicker than cooked one?

Reminds me of that ultimate survivor show from discovery, damn that guy eats everything  perhaps it's a nice way to cut down expenses  since my country is moving towards bankruptcy

but Estonian people are tall and I'm tiny, and with this weight well... xD I probably need to spend a semester in the US xD dam why do girls hate skinny guys


----------



## RelentlessHamster (Aug 9, 2010)

interesting videos  thanks damn too much Bologna in Southern Europe


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

RelentlessHamster said:


> Estonia, cool country by the way!
> 
> I am mostly worried about E-coli and Salmonella both of which can be minimized by cooking meat, but one question does raw meat get absorbed by the organism quicker than cooked one?
> 
> ...


Most of the E-coli and salmonella poisonings in the US are not related to raw meat or raw eggs. I haven't had any food poisoning issues when eating raw meat/eggs. Only time I had diarrhea was when I started to eat raw eggs and it wasn't a food poisoning but more like a clean out lol

It's not only Portugal but also Germany, Spain, Britain, France and some other are coming out with their actual debt numbers and need for more loan.

I think ground pork/beef is cheapest mostly everywhere and fat, the main component of paleo diet, is of course the cheapest. Include eggs and cheap fish and there you go. Not expensive at all.

By the way, when I eat eggs raw I mainly eat only the yolk. Sometimes I do eat the whole egg when I feel like it. But you don't have to eat them raw  Make a big omlet or boil them.

Oh and milk is a good way to increase weight. Make milk warm and put raw honey into it so it digests better. If you don't have any problems with milk then it's good weight gainer.


----------



## RelentlessHamster (Aug 9, 2010)

I started eating raw egg yolk xD bad side effects from the experiment

Well luckily the EU has higher standards of food quality ;P damn and the USA astronomical debt to China, same with Japan.

We need to stop using the EURO, btw Estonia very bad timing! This is the time you'd want to run away from the EURO


I eat lots of pork, it is tastier than beef for me, so that crappy Canadian weight gainer is useless ? 1 40g scoop has around 400kcal something which is crazy

I want to eat whey protein yam yam, that stuff tastes good


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

RelentlessHamster said:


> I started eating raw egg yolk xD bad side effects from the experiment
> 
> Well luckily the EU has higher standards of food quality ;P damn and the USA astronomical debt to China, same with Japan.
> 
> ...


If whey protein doesn't affect your SA (high in free glutamate) then great when it works.

What kind of bad experiences you had with egg yolk ?

If EU isn't going to do something Now it will get bad and Estonia will get a medal for the worst timing :lol I have absolutely no idea what will happen with euro when there will be countries failing inside the EU whereas EU is obligated to step out for them or drop them. It will be hard decision for the EU parliament. Somewhere in the history there were large loans given to some European countries who have still much to pay back. So how can you let the smaller country fail if it has so much to pay back ? And the countries who lent money have of course taken long term loans that were backed by the loans they gave out to now failing countries. So if now the lenders are starting to fail (which I hope they won't lol) then where is the money taken to fund them ?

I love pork too. But I found out that raw ground beef is much tastier  But I eat pork regularly.


----------



## RelentlessHamster (Aug 9, 2010)

I will tell you in Portugal we paid 0,50€ for 1 chocolate bar one day afterwards when the EURO was adopted it costed 1€ everything more than doubled! It's what we get for adopting an economy we don't have. It would be best to have a weak currency and more stable and competitiveness.

Egg yolk makes me sick because of a bacteria, never will I buy eggs that come from  *****censored****

Estonia's growth is very good but the EURO.... humm let's hope the same that happened to Greece and Portugal won't happen there. And then you have Russia as neighbours xD


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

ju_pa said:


> Erm.. that's easy. Eat tons of butter and beef/pork fat. I'm doing this every day. It's called paleolithic way of eating. Lots of unprocessed meat and fat.


Hmm... won't I catch a heart attack if I do this longterm? :blank

Cheers,


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

RelentlessHamster said:


> Oh same here, fast metabolism huh? I eat a lot of everything and yes peanut butter is surprisingly good but it does reduce my appetite sue to some of its substances, I've tried a weight gainer thing, and I did gain some weight but I reckon it's not too healthy.
> 
> I have a tip, not sure if anyone said it already, but oat meal is great ! basically high in carbs and low in sugar. Eyes are great but the cholesterol is a problem.
> 
> ...


Awesome man. Thanks for that link!!

Yeah i dont want to lose weight on Wellbutrin. It supresses my appetite and also seems to speed up my metabolism more than it already is!!!! Not good for a skinny guy who has to work really hard in the gym to put on mass

Cheers


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Can someone post top 10 foods for the "Paleo" diet? It sounds interesting.

So for example,

*Paleo foods *

1. Fish
2. Beef
3. Chicken
4. Seafood
5. Fruits
6. Vegetables
7. WHAT ELSE? 
8.
9.
10.


----------



## RelentlessHamster (Aug 9, 2010)

guys do you know what? I basically eat all the **** I find xD hopefully we'll see some results I mean with works with fat people huh :teeth?


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

www.marksdailyapple.com
www.dirtycarnivore.com
www.rawpaleoforum.com


----------



## RelentlessHamster (Aug 9, 2010)

tere päevast  and thank you for the links


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Eric69 said:


> Can someone post top 10 foods for the "Paleo" diet? It sounds interesting.
> 
> So for example,
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you're perhaps interested in adopting paleo by this comment  The links that Ju_pa's has just posted are pretty damn good for anyone looking to start this approach - in particular Mark's Daily Apple. I really like this guy's approach to things; he suggests eating well for the vast majority of the time and occasionally if you want to, have a treat. Preferably one that only cheats a little, but whatever floats your boat I guess. Good quality dark chocolate is one such thing for example.
I find this flexibility extremely useful for successfully doing this approach longterm.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

RelentlessHamster said:


> tere päevast  and thank you for the links


Pretty good ! 

Boa Tarde (Quite similar to spanish )

Paper Samurai,

Ya, I love the site too, especially the forums.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Avocados are awesome too. Tons of fat for a veggie. It's susposed to have some health benefits too. Get natural peanut butter. It doesn't have partially hydrogeninated oils added to it, like normal peanut butter. I got a high metabolism too, but mines from being a gym rat and riding my bicycle hard for almost an hour every day for transport. I need to eat about 3k cals just keep at 160lbs.


----------



## tightfaced (Oct 10, 2010)

Many types of nuts are high in calories and are good for you, but they can be expensive when eating in large quanities. They do make for good snacks though.

A good article on nuts
http://www.sixwise.com/newsletters/...bout_health_try_the_top_6_healthiest_nuts.htm


----------

